# ip_forward / some sites dont work

## mitschel

I set up a little home router with ip forward and iptables. Everything works fine, except some sites.

For example:

http://www.antenne.de/

https://finanzportal.fiducia.de/entry?bankid=XC0666&appid=ebpe

```

iptables --list

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:bootps reje                                                                             ct-with icmp-port-unreachable

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:bootps reje                                                                             ct-with icmp-port-unreachable

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain reje                                                                             ct-with icmp-port-unreachable

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:0:1023

DROP       udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpts:0:1023

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  anywhere             172.16.1.0/24

DROP       all  --  anywhere             172.16.1.0/255.255.55.0

ACCEPT     all  --  172.16.1.0/24        anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             172.16.1.0/24

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

Are there any ideas why the most sites work and few not?

----------

## ecosta

Hi,

I seem to be able to access them both.  What error do you get?  Maybe your problem is accessing them from the LAN?

 -Ed

----------

## mitschel

hi!

I know they are both working.

They simply timeout. Nothing happens..

EDIT: myspace doesnt work tooLast edited by mitschel on Wed Jun 18, 2008 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ecosta

Well, I just went back to both sites and on the first I can go through several menus and on the second I got a PDF and another page.

All working from Belgium  :Wink: 

Let me know if I can help.

----------

## mitschel

ty for your offer!

but I think someone has to correct my iptables.

----------

## think4urs11

wild guess:

You're connecting via PPPoE and you MTU is lower than 1500.

Search for MSS-Clamping; most probably clamping might help.

----------

